# Autoroute POI Iberia



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Just setting up a route on Autoroute for a forthcoming (hopefully ) trip through Spain and Portugal. I downloaded the points of interest campsites from POIHandler and noticed that the campsites in Spain seem very sparse compared to Portugal.

Are there any other websites which may give a fuller picture of campsite locations?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hardly ever use POIs, there are too much faff. If you want a comprehensive guide to campsites in Iberia the best source is the Caravan Club book.
Gerry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Just setting up a route on Autoroute for a forthcoming (hopefully ) trip through Spain and Portugal. I downloaded the points of interest campsites from POIHandler and noticed that the campsites in Spain seem very sparse compared to Portugal.
> 
> Are there any other websites which may give a fuller picture of campsite locations?


Hi,

This is a good site for campsites in Spain but they don't have the GPS co ords.

Don


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I also use the Caravan Clubs' European campsite book to check out sites, however I use Autoroute to set out a planned route ( notice I said planned, it very rarely is the actual route due to the " it looks nice down there " syndrom ). The POIs' are useful to indicate possible sites for overnight ( or longer ) stops which can be checked in the CC book.

I do enjoy planning a trip, trying to ensure I see the places which appear to have the most interest and scenery, it just happens that our route does tend to vary from that planned. One example being last year we wanted to stop by Lake Garda in Switzerland but someone told us about the Jungfraujoch so a detour was made, never did make it to Lake Garda, perhaps next time.

This year I do want to see the Alhambra during our propsed visit to Spain, I'd also like to visit Cuenca. Any other suggested stops would be most welcome.


----------

